# Anyone have any problems wit Whey Protein?



## EthanPSU (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey, I was just wondering if anyone have had any problems with Whey Protein? I am about to start taking it because I figured since my work involves the use of my muscles alot it wouldnt hurt drinking whey before work to gain more mass.

So has anyone had any problems with it?


----------



## rygon (Jul 25, 2010)

Nope. I take it with milk after workouts. Just read up on it on wiki, didnt know it had all those benefits


----------



## Mike (Jul 25, 2010)

It took me about 4 different ones before I found one that didn't make me sick. Optimum Nutritions 100% Whey tastes great and so does their Hydrowhey. 

I stopped buying different ones after I tried these two, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it".


----------



## Procyon (Jul 25, 2010)

I am of a split mind with the ON 100% right now. The first time I took it it made me barf. But I also seem to have bought something of a gross flavor. Now I don't want to waste it so I just mix it with as little water as possible and chug it, but it still makes me gag. Tip: do not by vanilla ice cream flavor. It doesn't taste like vanilla ice cream. :S


----------



## rygon (Jul 25, 2010)

cant remember what mines called but the only flavour I enjoy is strawberry. The chocolate and vanilla ones are awful


----------



## bobby.parker (Jul 26, 2010)

I've been taking protein for a good 2 - 3 years, I've gone through a lot of bad and good ones.

But the one I have is called Gaspari Myofusion. It is the BEST EVER tasting, I actually crave it sometimes, it has one countless rewards, 10/10 reviews, and it doesn't have unwanted crap in it!

Protein, I believe has helped my Crohn's and me, with a good diet, eating regular and going to the gym I've put on 40lbs of muscle, my Crohn's is in remission as well!


----------



## EthanPSU (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmmm, Well I have 2 kinds in my house right now...

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/...late-_-OP-1011&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=OP-1011 

and

http://www.amazon.com/EAS-100-Whey-Protein-Chocolate/dp/B000S97OG6

You guys ever try those?


----------



## bobby.parker (Jul 26, 2010)

I've been tempted by optimum, solid stuff used a lot by pros!!!


----------



## EthanPSU (Jul 26, 2010)

bobby.parker said:


> I've been tempted by optimum, solid stuff used a lot by pros!!!


I used that stuff like 2 years ago when I use to go to a gym with my buddy, so I guess ill try that stuff first, still have like 2 lbs left


----------



## bobby.parker (Jul 26, 2010)

yeahhh, go for myofusion after you'll love it!


----------



## EthanPSU (Jul 26, 2010)

For sure ill try it, I never tried any I accually liked. When this is gone ill give that stuff a shot


----------



## Mike (Jul 26, 2010)

I would avoid that EAS Ethan. They were mentioned in that report about protein supplements being very high in certain heavy metals.


----------



## EthanPSU (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah I dont think I am going to take the EAS.

So, I started today, Drank a glass of whey and milk before work. Tasted good too. Ill let you guys know in a month or so if its doing much


----------



## Bizkid (Jul 28, 2010)

Nope never had a problem. I use whey protein isolate that I custom make from trueprotein. I also have casein before bed. However protein shakes are useless if you dont have your diet right, it should only be used as a supplement.


----------



## Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

You hit the nail on the head Bizkid


----------



## rygon (Nov 21, 2010)

As far as im aware the only problem associated with soy products was the arguement of low fertillity. This was done in a lab test tube so may not have the same effects in nature

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-the-dangers-of-soy-for-men.htm


----------



## bobtheman (Jan 19, 2011)

whey is a great if not the best source of protein. but thats if your body can digestive it properly. since no one knows the cause or trigger of crohns colitits, im still trying to figure out if the whey protein shakes is what triggered mine


----------



## Mr Bedfordshire (Jan 19, 2011)

bobtheman said:


> whey is a great if not the best source of protein. but thats if your body can digestive it properly. since no one knows the cause or trigger of crohns colitits, im still trying to figure out if the whey protein shakes is what triggered mine


mmm, i too was on the whey protein shakes before i was diagnosed with colitis back in 2003 and then crohns in 2010. I was a fit and healthy youngman who would visit the gym 5 times a week and wanted to add more weight so started taking whey protein powder 'body fortress' type from holland and barrett and have many a time, thought it could have been that that 'contributed' to my gut problems and crohns.


----------



## Guest9283 (Jan 19, 2011)

Honestly I really doubt whey protein causes crohns. It's actually real easy to digest too. If you don't mix it with enough water, then it can cause gas/runs because of the osmolarity being too high. I been on whey for 9 years now. I didn't drink it before I had crohns.


----------



## Mountaingem (Jan 20, 2011)

Nope. Really helps me with energy...definitely don't need the weight gain part lol. Pred took care of that! Mooo...


----------



## D-Man (Sep 11, 2013)

Mr Bedfordshire said:


> mmm, i too was on the whey protein shakes before i was diagnosed with colitis back in 2003 and then crohns in 2010. I was a fit and healthy youngman who would visit the gym 5 times a week and wanted to add more weight so started taking whey protein powder 'body fortress' type from holland and barrett and have many a time, thought it could have been that that 'contributed' to my gut problems and crohns.


Old thread I know. But I googled Whey Protein and Crohn's and even though I am not diagnosed yet, I think whey could have been the trigger for me. 

I started taking it everyday (up to 3 times a day) for about 3 months (11-12 months back) and I got a first "trigger" (the usual, runs, stomach cramps, feel ill etc). Stopped taking it and got better (but tbf I stopped a lot of other things as well). All blood tests, etc came back fine. This wasnt a conscious effort to stop taking it, but when you feel that ill you just stop with a lot of stuff. So after getting better I started again.

Started the whey and symptoms are back, about 3 months later (worse this time). Havent done Whey for a while now, but problems still remain. Stopped going to the gym but started the gym again and so far the pains seem to have subsided. Hopefully this time next week, they'll be completely gone! prays!!  

For the last 4 days I'm back to taking... omega 3, l-glutamine, multi vitamin, iron tablet, zinc and mag and taurine daily (no whey now). Since going back to all this, I am feeling better. The diarrhea seems to have calmed down, the cramps seem to be better, morning sickness/cough seems to be going. 

Waiting for hospital to call me back to do the tests, so trying everything to feel better!


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Sep 11, 2013)

I do whey shakes occasionally and feel fine. I never heard of it causing GI issues.


----------

